

EU funding 'Orwellian' AI plan to monitor public for "abnormal behaviour" - fiaz
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/6210255/EU-funding-Orwellian-artificial-intelligence-plan-to-monitor-public-for-abnormal-behaviour.html

======
mtgx
I'm betting US is already using something like this.

